# i didnt fall in love



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

visited the Beckenham mk3 preview tonight

I had a free long island iceTT
a corney photo with the mrs under a audi sign
set a 1020watt bike spin score..
and finally didn't really get that twitch for the new TT..  I am surprised, I went there with all intentions of loving it and with my mk2 black edition due for change in Jan I thought nicely timed and would end early....

Got to see and sit in the new new 3, the cabin feels a lot more futuristic with lots of buttons and colours but I left with the feeling its lost its sportiness.. (although front end is very mini r8) but seems more luxury... just my 2cents..

p.s- S3 and Q3s test drives to follow.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

:wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Blimey, I know the new model is about 8mm narrower and shorter but I didn't expect it to make that much difference!!  :wink:


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

Specced and ordered a new S3 bye TT it's been fun..


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

WIGGSY said:


> Specced and ordered a new S3 bye TT it's been fun..


Ditto. Collect mine this Friday


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

I've driven a couple of thousand miles in the S3 now. New engine is good - no appreciable turbo lag, unlike the mk2 TTS, definitely very quick, and 15% better economy. Handling not quite as good as the TTS. Feels slightly less on the rails and a bit top heavier. But all round, a decent car and my insurance nearly halved!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

At the risk of sounding a bit like a broken record, I'm just not feeling the love for the Mk3. Unlike the vibe that was on here around this time in 2006. Just about this time in '06 people were starting to pick up their new spangly Mk2's and this place was a buzzin when I joined in a few months later. :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I get the feeling Audi have spun it all out for too long and people are now losing interest being fed mainly on endless photos


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Gyorgy said:


> I've driven a couple of thousand miles in the S3 now. New engine is good - no appreciable turbo lag, unlike the mk2 TTS, definitely very quick, and 15% better economy. Handling not quite as good as the TTS. Feels slightly less on the rails and a bit top heavier. But all round, a decent car and my insurance nearly halved!!


Does the S3 come with that adaptive cruise/auto braking system as standard? I know that's meant to cut premiums considerably. I can't believe that it's not at least an option on the Mk3 TT but as far as I can tell, it isn't available at all.

Definitely considering the S3 myself - compared to Mk3 prices (which are unlikely to see discounts until at least end 2015) you can get really good deals from brokers. Although I've backed off on upgrading soon and will probably keep my Mk2 TT for another year. It's a nice car, I don't owe any money on it and I quite like driving it. No real reason I can justify to splurge ~30k on a new motor.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

FinFerNan said:


> At the risk of sounding a bit like a broken record, I'm just not feeling the love for the Mk3. Unlike the vibe that was on here around this time in 2006. Just about this time in '06 people were starting to pick up their new spangly Mk2's and this place was a buzzin when I joined in a few months later. :?


I'll deffo not be getting one. The new TT looks a bit strange to me. Got a really nice aggressive front, and then it seems they forgot about the rest of the car. The front doesn't match the rest of it. The whole thing needs to be more aggressive / edgier / sportier. Maybe Audi's budget ran out after they completed the front end :?


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

the more I look at the mk3, the more it makes the mk2 look better as I was never fond of it before but compared to the mk3, I'd take the mk2


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Gyorgy said:


> I've driven a couple of thousand miles in the S3 now. New engine is good - no appreciable turbo lag, unlike the mk2 TTS, definitely very quick, and 15% better economy. Handling not quite as good as the TTS. Feels slightly less on the rails and a bit top heavier. But all round, a decent car and my insurance nearly halved!!


I think there is turbo lag, but I think it's because I've gone s-tropic and it needs to spool up ever so slightly to get the boost. The manual was fine as the turbo will be on boost as you don't drop the clutch at so low revs
No way is it TTS lag levels....

Handling I think is sharp, the MQB chassis is a peach, the turn in is better then the TT I think. Perhaps the adaptive steering helps?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> Does the S3 come with that adaptive cruise/auto braking system as standard? I know that's meant to cut premiums considerably. I can't believe that it's not at least an option on the Mk3 TT but as far as I can tell, it isn't available at all.


Not standard on the A/S3, unlike the golf.
Not something I wanted as I think that it's one step too far with letting the car take control as you do need to still be pretty alert as there are foibles where it gets fooled.


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, I was comparing lag in a mk2 s-tronic TTS with the new s-tronic S3. It just feels sharper the moment you accelerate.


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

well I finally have my S3 and shes a beut later TT world


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Echo those sentiments on the mk3. I had a test drive recently and that dashboard gave me a headache. Far too much information in one place and very distracting. I had trouble reading some of it. The interior was very good though. Looks wise, not a minger, but I struggled to like it. Good to drive though, even though it was the tdi I took out and it felt a bit gutless, I am sure the petrol quattro is more like it... When I first saw the mk1 and then mk2 in the flesh it was love at first sight in both cases, not the mk3. May be it'll grow on me as I haven't ruled out buying a new TTS if the new RS3 doesn't float my boat. I've currently got a new S3, which I must say, is bloody good - quicker than my previous TTS, handles better IMO, better S tronic, better MMI and a step up interior wise. Also, the fuel economy is as advertised, I average 34mpg most days and have seen up to 41mpg on long lazy runs on A roads...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Spotted my first mk3 on the road this morning thought it was a mk2 ttrs until I took a closer look.


----------

